# Freischaltung von Rezepten



## Belty (1. Dezember 2008)

Schönen Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe gestern etwas recht kurioses erfahren und zwar soll es wohl besondere Rezepte geben die sich erst freischalten bzw. erlernbar sind wenn man die ein oder anderen Erfolge hat?!
Und zwar soll es ein besonderes Rezept geben wenn man alle Nordend Instanzen Erfolge errungen hat und einen Erfolg wenn man restlos (!) alle Quests in den Nordend Gebieten absolviert hat.
Ersteres hört sich ja durchaus plausibel an, aber zweiteres ist wohl doch ein bisschen weit hergeholt...
Habt ihr eventuell nähere Infos zu dieser recht interessanten Thematik? Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## jatax (1. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77389


----------



## jatax (1. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77389


----------



## Belty (1. Dezember 2008)

Besten Dank für den kurioserweise doch zweimal gelinkten Link, das interessante ist nur das dort die Frage ebenfalls noch nicht geklärt ist...
Ebenso interessant ist das dort nur zweiteres von meiner Frage angeschnitten ist, aber wie bereits gesagt noch nicht beantwortet wurde.

Da hilft ein kommentarloser Link recht wenig...


----------



## Gen91 (1. Dezember 2008)

Geh zum Schneidereilehrer, der sagt dir welche Erfolge du erlangen musst, um diese Rezepte zu bekommen. ps  es sind die von dir genannten


----------



## Belty (1. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die brauchbare Antwort, interessant ist nur schon wieder das ich beim Schneiderlehrer in Dalaran z.B. noch nichts dazu erfahren habe. Vielleicht habe ich auch nicht aufmerksam genug aufgepasst. Werde es mir mal genauer ansehen, jetzt habe ich ja zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt ;-)


----------



## jatax (1. Dezember 2008)

ja sry für den doppelpost, war keine absicht sondern eine laune des computers/internets?!


----------



## Poisin (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja exakt das musst du tun. Wie findet man das raus? Geh ins Handwerkerviertel in Dalaran, der erste NPC im Schneiderladen bietet 2 Gesprächsmöglichkeiten! Er erklärt dir das nur respektierte Schneider etc .... diese beiden Rezepte erlernen können. Das eine ist glaub ich ein Umhang bei dem anderen weiss ich es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Friedbrecher (3. Dezember 2008)

Es handelt sich um 2 Umhänge. für den Dungeonmeister-erfolg bekommst du einen Umhang mit Ausdauer, Int, ZM und MP5. Für den Quest-Erfolg (man muss nicht alle machen, meist geht es sich genau ohne die schwierigeren Gruppen-Quests in jedem Gebiet aus) den Todeshauch-Umhang. Dieser ist der weitaus interessantere, weil er kein Ausdauer und Intelligenz drauf hat, dafür massig Caster-Attribute. Vergleichbar etwa mit dem Gürtel der Zauberwucht zu TBC-Zeiten (ja, noch 60 Quests in Eiskrone, dann kann ich ihn auch!^^)

Was ich etwas bednklich finde, da Blizzard eigentlich gesagt hatte, dass Erfolge keine spielrelevanten Vorteile bringen sollten. Nunja, typisch blizzard-konsequent^^


----------



## Belty (4. Dezember 2008)

Vorteil würde ich es nicht direkt nennen.
Denn du musst ja bedenken, man muss diese Erfolge erstmal haben um diesen "Vorteil" zu erlangen, es könnte im Prinzip ebenso ein Nachteil sein...Ansichtsache würde ich sagen.

Ok der Dungeon Erfolg, das ist kein Problem den erhält man nebenbei, aber der Questerfolg, das ist kein Vorteil das ist ein Nachteil da man "gezwungen" ist sich jenen zu beschaffen um das Rezept zu bekommen.

Jeglicher anderer Beruf hat keine besonderen Rezepte die mit Erfolgen verbunden sind...Vorteil oder Nachteil...


----------



## Belty (7. Dezember 2008)

Anscheinend habt ihr alle Fehlinformationen...habe eben den Dungeonmeister Erfolg errungen und müsste ja dann das Rezept per Post erhalten, so wie jede andere Erfolgsbelohnung (Pets, Mounts usw.)
Das interessante ist, es ist nichts da...ebenso beim Schneiderlehrer gibt es keinen NPC bei den man irgendwas bekommt oder mit den man sprechen können bezüglich dieser Spezialrezepte.
Habe ein Ticket geschrieben und der GM meinte, es ist nicht vorgesehen ein Rezept oder dergleichen für jene Erfole zu erlangen und ebenso besteht kein Spielfehler.
Ja jetzt die große Frage...alles ein Gerücht? 
Wäre ebenso interessant zu erfahren woher ihr die Informationen habt, dass es so etwas gibt.


----------



## Geride (7. Dezember 2008)

Also für den Erfolg "Dungeonmeister" gibts definitiv die beiden Umhänge als Rezepte. Eine Gildenkollegin hat diese gestern erhalten. Sie sagte, dass sie bereits vorher vom Schneider darauf "hingewiesen" wurde, dass ihr nur noch der Erfolg "Occulus" fehlt und danach die Rezepte bekommt. Also haben wir Occulus gemacht und sie hat im Anschluss prompt die 2 Rezepte beim Schneider erhalten.


----------



## Belty (7. Dezember 2008)

Wäre es möglich das du sie mal fragen könntest wo sie die rezepte erhalten hat, denn ich habe wirklich nirgends etwas gefunden :-(


----------



## Carsi (7. Dezember 2008)

hiho,

also das erste rezept kannst du wie gesagt vom schneiderlehrer in dalaran bekommen, wenn du den erfolg Dungeonmeister von Nordend, also alle inzen auf normal errungen hast. Du musst nach dem erfolg einfach den schneiderleherer ansprechen nicht auf ausbilden / lernen klicken , sondern die sprechblase usen. = Irrwischumhang
Find den nicht sooo dolle-mein blauer ist besser ^^

zweite rezept soll meines wissens nach auf selbe art zu bekommen sein wenn du den erfolg Meister der Lehren von Nordend erreicht hast. da mir dieser erfolg auch noch fehlt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen welcher umhang es genau ist

evt kann den ja mal jmd posten


----------



## Belty (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe wieder alles abgesucht, mir würde jetzt nur spontan eine Sache einfallen...
Vielleicht kann man diese Sprachoption erst mit Level 80 nutzen (bin erst 79) oder man kann sie erst mit gewissen Skill nutzen, was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da ich ja diesen Erfolg habe.


----------



## Stulle09 (15. Dezember 2008)

Moin!

Du benötigst einen Mindestskill von 420, bevor der Schneiderlehrer in Dalaran sich dazu hinreißen lässt mit dir über die beiden Rezepte zu reden. Wenn du also noch keinen Skill von 420 hast, nicht weiter drüber wundern, wenn er dich gekonnt anschweigt!

Gruß
Stull


----------



## tatoonchen (29. Dezember 2008)

Also die 2 Sachen gibt es und ich habe den Irrwischumhang beim Leher bekommen als ich die Dungeons komplett hatte. Über den Todesfrostumhang erzählt der mir nur das ich dazu den Meister der Lehren Nordend abgeschlossen haben muss. 

Meine Meinung dazu, ich finds kacke! Jetzt müh ich mir hier einen ab damit ich die q alle fertig habe, und wenn ich soweit bin hab ich sicher nen besseren Umhang aus irgendeiner 25ger Ini....
Zumal man mit Schneiderei eh schon kein Gold verdienen kann, muss man jetzt auch noch statt Dailys zu farmen noch weiterquesten.


----------

